# USB keyboard works, not USB mouse, on WinXP



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Sigh.... I hate when this happens....

I did an upgrade to my system over the weekend. In addition to replacing two DVD burners which had failed, I elected to replace my 15 yo PS/2 keyboard with a USB keyboard, and also replace the PS/2 mouse with a USB mouse. (I keep killing my mouse wheel.) So, I go in, enable the USB support, and the keyboard works. However, any USB mouse is simply not recognized under XP.

A bit of history: When my old system went belly up in 2007, I rebuilt the system. My XP install was streamlined with nLite, then a master Ghost image was created. This master Ghost image was then used in two hard drives--one work, the other gaming. The options that I used:

```
Customized by nLite v1.3.5 - www.nliteos.com

Components removed:

Accessibility Options
Briefcase
Defragmenter
Paint
Screensavers
Asynchronous Transfer Mode (ATM)
Display Adapters
Display Adapters (old)
Ethernet (LAN)
IBM PS/2 TrackPoint
IBM Thinkpad
ISDN
Logitech WingMan
Microsoft SideWinder
Modems
MultiFunctional
SCSI/RAID
Serial Pen Tablet
Sony Jog Dial
Sound Controllers
Tape drives
Toshiba DVD decoder card
Wireless Ethernet (WLAN)
ALI 1535 SMBus Host Controller
ALI IDE Controller
ATM Support
Battery
Bluetooth Support
Brother Devices
CMD PCI IDE Controller
CPU AMD
Firewire (1394) Support
Firewire Network support
Gravis Digital GamePort
InfraRed
Iomega Zip drive
Modem Support
Multi-port serial adapters
PCMCIA
Teletext codec
Toshiba PCI IDE Controller
VIA PCI IDE Controller
Windows CE USB Host
Albanian keyboard
Arabic (101) keyboard
Arabic (102) AZERTY keyboard
Arabic (102) keyboard
Armenian Eastern keyboard
Armenian Western keyboard
Azeri Cyrillic keyboard
Azeri Latin keyboard
Belarusian keyboard
Belgian (Comma) keyboard
Belgian (Period) keyboard
Belgian French keyboard
Bengali (Inscript) keyboard
Bengali keyboard
Bosnian Cyrillic keyboard
Bosnian keyboard
Bulgarian (Latin) keyboard
Bulgarian keyboard
Canadian French (Legacy) keyboard
Canadian French keyboard
Canadian Multilingual Standard keyboard
Chinese (Simplified) - Microsoft Pinyin IME 3.0 keyboard
Chinese (Simplified) - NeiMa keyboard
Chinese (Simplified) - QuanPin keyboard
Chinese (Simplified) - ShuangPin keyboard
Chinese (Simplified) - US Keyboard keyboard
Chinese (Simplified) - ZhengMa keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - Alphanumeric keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - Array keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - Big5 Code keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - ChangJie keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - DaYi keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - New ChangJie keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - New Phonetic keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - Phonetic keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - Quick keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - Unicode keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - US Keyboard keyboard
Croatian keyboard
Czech (QWERTY) keyboard
Czech keyboard
Czech Programmers keyboard
Danish keyboard
Devanagari - INSCRIPT keyboard
Divehi Phonetic keyboard
Divehi Typewriter keyboard
Dutch keyboard
Estonian keyboard
Faeroese keyboard
Farsi keyboard
Finnish keyboard
Finnish with Sami keyboard
French keyboard
FYRO Macedonian keyboard
Gaelic keyboard
Georgian keyboard
German (IBM) keyboard
German keyboard
Greek (220) keyboard
Greek (220) Latin keyboard
Greek (319) keyboard
Greek (319) Latin keyboard
Greek keyboard
Greek Latin keyboard
Greek Polytonic keyboard
Gujarati keyboard
Hebrew keyboard
Hindi Traditional keyboard
Hungarian 101-key keyboard
Hungarian keyboard
Icelandic keyboard
Inuktitut Latin keyboard
Irish keyboard
Italian (142) keyboard
Italian keyboard
Japanese Input System (MS-IME2002) keyboard
Japanese keyboard
Kannada keyboard
Kazakh keyboard
Korean Input System (IME 2000) keyboard
Korean keyboard
Kyrgyz Cyrillic keyboard
Latin American keyboard
Latvian (QWERTY) keyboard
Latvian keyboard
Lithuanian IBM keyboard
Lithuanian keyboard
Luxembourgish keyboard
Malayalam keyboard
Maltese 47-key keyboard
Maltese 48-key keyboard
Maori keyboard
Marathi keyboard
Mongolian Cyrillic keyboard
Nepali keyboard
Norwegian keyboard
Norwegian with Sami keyboard
Pashto keyboard
Polish (214) keyboard
Polish (Programmers) keyboard
Portuguese (Brazilian ABNT) keyboard
Portuguese (Brazilian ABNT2) keyboard
Portuguese keyboard
Punjabi keyboard
Romanian keyboard
Russian (Typewriter) keyboard
Russian keyboard
Sami Extended Finland-Sweden keyboard
Sami Extended Norway keyboard
Serbian (Cyrillic) keyboard
Serbian (Latin) keyboard
Slovak (QWERTY) keyboard
Slovak keyboard
Slovenian keyboard
Spanish keyboard
Spanish Variation keyboard
Swedish keyboard
Swedish with Sami keyboard
Swiss French keyboard
Swiss German keyboard
Syriac keyboard
Syriac Phonetic keyboard
Tamil keyboard
Tatar keyboard
Telugu keyboard
Thai Kedmanee (non-ShiftLock) keyboard
Thai Kedmanee keyboard
Thai Pattachote (non-ShiftLock) keyboard
Thai Pattachote keyboard
Turkish F keyboard
Turkish Q keyboard
Ukrainian keyboard
United Kingdom Extended keyboard
United Kingdom keyboard
United States-Dvorak for left hand keyboard
United States-Dvorak for right hand keyboard
United States-Dvorak keyboard
United States-International keyboard
Urdu keyboard
US English Table for IBM Arabic 238_L keyboard
Uzbek Cyrillic keyboard
Vietnamese keyboard
Luna desktop theme
Tablet PC
Client for Netware Networks
Communication tools
Comtrol Test Terminal Program
Internet Connection Wizard
MSN Explorer
Netmeeting
NWLink IPX/SPX/NetBIOS Protocol
Peer-to-Peer
Windows Messenger
Blaster/Nachi removal tool
FAT to NTFS converter
File and Settings Wizard
Help and Support
Manual Install and Upgrade
Search Assistant
Tour
Zip Folders
Indexing Service
Messenger
Remote Registry
Removable Storage
DOCS
SUPPORT
VALUEADD
Languages
```
My PS/2 mouse has been working fine. However, when I plug in the new USB Razer Lachesis (Woot special), it sort-of gets recognized, but the mouse pointer does not move. In my work XP drive install, it requires a HIDClass driver, but I can't seem to find that. On my game XP install, no complaint about HIDClass driver, but the pointer does not move from the Razer. Hmmmm....

* What motherboard are you using?
A Gigabyte 965P-DS3 Version 3.3 motherboard running the Intel P965 BIOS for 965P-DS3 F14B.

* What version of XP? 
It was created with XP-SP2, and was upgraded to SP3 a few months back.

* Have you tested the mouse on another computer?
I tested the mouse on my mothers XP install, and it works fine.

* Have you tested another USB mouse?
Yes, I tested with another USB mouse. My XP installs recognize a PS2 mouse, but not a USB mouse.

* Did you enable the USB mouse in the BIOS?
Yes, I have enabled and disabled the USB mouse in the BIOS. No change?

* Did you delete the USB devices in the drive manager and reboot?
Yes. USB mouse still not recognized.

* What Microsoft KB articles did you try?
From http://www.techimo.com/forum/techni...usb-device-not-recognized-please-help-me.html :
* http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;314634
* http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;817900

* Have you tested with other operating systems?
The mouse works fine under Vista 64, Win7-32, and Win7-64. This indicates that something is missing in my XP install.

Ideas?


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Did you try installing the driver for the mouse?

http://www.razersupport.com/index.php?_m=downloads&_a=viewdownload&downloaditemid=181&nav=0,18


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Yup.... no luck.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Have you tried another USB mouse to see if it might be a device issue as opposed to a driver issue?

- Merg


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I suspect that if you do a clean install from a Windows XP disc, the problem will go away. Something in your process of using nLite is most likely the issue.


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

try reloading the usb drivers if you are good enough...


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm just going to test a new image, see if the USBs mouse works Initial testing is a success. What makes my installs a little fun is that I partition my main drive in a massive C: drive and a 20 GB D: drive for all my temp files. 20GB may be a little overkill, but still, it's easy to wipe out.

Need to register True Image though.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The massive "rebuild boxen" is complete. I have a new XP install with some neat new toys all set up and running now. The XP drive has been activated and, like last time, has been duplicated to a Leisure drive and a work drive. Also reformatted has been Vista 64, and it appears to be running better with SP2 installed before anything else. Also activated: WIn7-32 and Win7-64.


----------



## ebeck88 (Aug 13, 2008)

Definitely try to reinstall the driver and try another USB mouse to see if it's hardware.

If all else fails there are USB to PS/2 connectors and you can hook it up through the PS/2 port. Really cheap, probably a couple bucks


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The systems have already been rebuilt and are running fine. Yes, I tried all that. The USB->PS2 dongle does not work for this mouse because of the number of buttons.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Take this one with a grain of salt, but have you considered Win7?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Take this one with a grain of salt, but have you considered Win7?


Take a search of my previous messages.  I use removable drives to switch between operating systems. Thus, I have drives for: 
Windows XP
Windows Vista 64-bit
Windows 7 32-bit
Windows 7 64-bit
Ubuntu
Of those, my XP drive is cloned, so one is for work purposes, while the other is for games.

Of course, processing program updates takes a while across several drives.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

I've had USB device drivers fail to load or reinstall, especially HP Printer Drivers and Virtual Com ports.

This is is somewhat complex/time consuming and might not be germane to your problem but I have been able to resolve many problems buy going into the registry and deleting references to the errant device. You can find them with the search option in regedit.

Check out the registry section where USB devices are enumerated.

My USB HP printer would not reinstall. Evidently the installation program thought the drivers were already there. I later found a program at HP support that automates the process.

--- CHAS


----------

